

Supercomputer cracks sixty-trillionth binary digit of Pi-squared - ndewan
http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/02/supercomputer-cracks-sixty-trillionth-binary-digit-of-pi-squared/

======
bigjust
seems like those cycles could have been better spent protein folding or
looking for aliens or something

